# il disfacimento fisico



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

incide più sulla pscihe delle donne o degli uomini?

tutti dal chirurgo plastico?

quanto la bellezza incide sulla vostra bellezza interiore?


----------



## Old mirtilla (31 Ottobre 2008)

Quanto incida su un uomo nn loso.
Quanto incide su me stessa..... a volte mi sembra di percepirmi in maniera doppia....mi guardo allo specchio e nn mi riconosco, o per lo meno nn vedo quello che vorrei e spesso mo sento per come mi vedo.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> incide più sulla pscihe delle donne o degli uomini?
> 
> tutti dal chirurgo plastico?
> 
> quanto la bellezza incide sulla vostra bellezza interiore?


Sicuramente incide più sulla psiche delle donne. Pensa ai discorsi delle donne tradite o lasciate... è più bella di me? Anche chi non lo dice lo pensa. Ovviamente se è più bella è pure stupida...


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sicuramente incide più sulla psiche delle donne. Pensa ai discorsi delle donne tradite o lasciate... è più bella di me? Anche chi non lo dice lo pensa. Ovviamente se è più bella è pure stupida...





cioè


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> 
> cioè


Se l'altra è oggettivamente più bella sarà caratterizzata come meno intelligente e ******* ovviamente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono luoghi comuni ma se ci pensi bene è quello che si sente in giro...

Tu di un "rivale" cosa diresti? Che è più bello di te?


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se l'altra è oggettivamente più bella sarà caratterizzata come meno intelligente e ******* ovviamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pure....oppure ha quello che io non ho e che cerca la ragazza in causa 

il ragazzo della mia ex avrà cose che io non ho, prima di tutto  una casa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi ha la pazienza cosa che io non ho.

ma non sono invidioso e conosco molte donne belle e intelligenti


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> pure....oppure ha quello che io non ho e che cerca la ragazza in causa
> 
> il ragazzo della mia ex *avrà cose che io non ho*, prima di tutto una casa
> 
> ...


Vedi, gli uomini sono più concreti e meno invidiosi. Le rivali sono sempre le streghe cattive...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps ne conosco pure io di donne belle e intelligenti, e anche uomini...


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

L’altra sera alla domanda “ma io ti piaccio o no?” mi sono sentita rispondere quanto segue:
“Fisicamente ce n’è di meglio, ma come testa sei perfetta… se trovo una fisicamente meglio di te sono sicuro che come prova a parlare la prenderei a badilate…”
Allora io ho risposto, “ok, ne sono convinta… ma io con uno che non mi attrae fisicamente non riuscirei mai a fare del sesso… chi ti obbliga te a farlo con me?”. Risposta “con te è tutto un insieme di cose…” questa non l’ho capita molto bene… fatto sta che ora sono a dieta perché un po’ mi sento una merda, un po’ mi fa piacere che la mia fine non sarà a causa di una badilata!


----------



## Old geisha (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> incide più sulla pscihe delle donne o degli uomini?
> 
> tutti dal chirurgo plastico?
> 
> quanto la bellezza incide sulla vostra bellezza interiore?


senti non ho mai avuto un fisico da top model........ diciamo che la natura è sempre stata sinora buona con me perchè credimi sono di una pigrizia infinita.
ho sempre accettato i cambiamenti del mio corpo, certo non è quello di quando avevo ventanni e il mio viso pure, ma nemmeno io sono mentalmente quella di 16 anni fa e credimi avere la testa di 36enne in un corpo di 20enne secondo me stonerebbe.
non ricorrero' mai e dico mai al chirurgo plastico, perchè rimango sempre dell'opinione che sotto i ferri ci si va' per motivi di saluti e non per vanità.
per quanto riguatda l'ultima domanda io credo nel viceversa, chi non ha bellezza interiore non credo che possa trasmetterla nell'aspetto esteriore.


----------



## tatitati (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> incide più sulla pscihe delle donne o degli uomini?
> 
> tutti dal chirurgo plastico?
> 
> quanto la bellezza incide sulla vostra bellezza interiore?


 
e non meniamo gramo sù...


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> L’altra sera alla domanda “ma io ti piaccio o no?” mi sono sentita rispondere quanto segue:
> “*Fisicamente ce n’è di meglio*, ma come testa sei perfetta… se trovo una fisicamente meglio di te sono sicuro che come prova a parlare la prenderei a badilate…”
> Allora io ho risposto, “ok, ne sono convinta… ma io con uno che non mi attrae fisicamente non riuscirei mai a fare del sesso… chi ti obbliga te a farlo con me?”. Risposta “con te è tutto un insieme di cose…” questa non l’ho capita molto bene… fatto sta che ora sono a dieta perché un po’ mi sento una merda, un po’ mi fa piacere che la mia fine non sarà a causa di una badilata!


Io la badilata la darei a lui...


----------



## Old Alexantro (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> incide più sulla pscihe delle donne o degli uomini?
> 
> tutti dal chirurgo plastico?
> 
> quanto la bellezza incide sulla vostra bellezza interiore?


 incide piu sulle donne.......


----------



## Old geisha (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> L’altra sera alla domanda “ma io ti piaccio o no?” mi sono sentita rispondere quanto segue:
> “Fisicamente ce n’è di meglio, ma come testa sei perfetta… se trovo una fisicamente meglio di te sono sicuro che come prova a parlare la prenderei a badilate…”
> Allora io ho risposto, “ok, ne sono convinta… ma io con uno che non mi attrae fisicamente non riuscirei mai a fare del sesso… chi ti obbliga te a farlo con me?”. Risposta “con te è tutto un insieme di cose…” questa non l’ho capita molto bene… fatto sta che ora sono a dieta perché un po’ mi sento una merda, un po’ mi fa piacere che la mia fine non sarà a causa di una badilata!


Me lo hanno detto anche a me sai........ io all'inizio l'ho presa così, poi alla fine ho pensato che non è poco desiderare una persona nel suo insieme, è bello credimi. Desiderare oltre l'aspetto fisico, voler possedere la mente e il corpo. Riflettici.


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io la badilata la darei a lui...


 
L'ho pensata uguale...


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> L’altra sera alla domanda “ma io ti piaccio o no?” mi sono sentita rispondere quanto segue:
> “Fisicamente ce n’è di meglio, ma come testa sei perfetta… se trovo una fisicamente meglio di te sono sicuro che come prova a parlare la prenderei a badilate…”
> Allora io ho risposto, “ok, ne sono convinta… ma io con uno che non mi attrae fisicamente non riuscirei mai a fare del sesso… chi ti obbliga te a farlo con me?”. Risposta “con te è tutto un insieme di cose…” questa non l’ho capita molto bene… fatto sta che ora sono a dieta perché un po’ mi sento una merda, un po’ mi fa piacere che la mia fine non sarà a causa di una badilata!



ammazza il tuo ragazzo è un piccolo principe

anche per lui ci sarà di meglio no?


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> L'ho pensata uguale...


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se l'altra è oggettivamente più bella sarà caratterizzata come meno intelligente e ******* ovviamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non vedo perché mettere in mezzo la rivalità partendo da una domanda diversa.
la bellezza è la solita arma a doppio taglio . da una parte ti da la sicurezza e la serenità per affrontare completamente a tuo agio la vita,
dall'altra parte il rischio è che la sicurezza si trasformi in arroganza e non lasci spazio al bisogno di progredire interiormente.
cosa necessaria per l'arrivo dell'inevitabile declino.


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Me lo hanno detto anche a me sai........ io all'inizio l'ho presa così, poi alla fine ho pensato che non è poco desiderare una persona nel suo insieme, è bello credimi. Desiderare oltre l'aspetto fisico, voler possedere la mente e il corpo. Riflettici.



io se amo la mia donna è la più bella stupenda del mondo

bella dentro, fuori, è unica 

	
	
		
		
	


	





altro che...c'è di meglio


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo perché mettere in mezzo la rivalità partendo da una domanda diversa.
> la bellezza è la solita arma a doppio taglio . da una parte ti da la sicurezza e la serenità per affrontare completamente a tuo agio la vita,
> dall'altra parte il rischio è che la sicurezza si trasformi in arroganza e non lasci spazio al bisogno di progredire interiormente.
> cosa necessaria per l'arrivo dell'inevitabile declino.



 

brutti fuori belli dentro?


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Me lo hanno detto anche a me sai........ io all'inizio l'ho presa così, poi alla fine ho pensato che non è poco desiderare una persona nel suo insieme, è bello credimi. Desiderare oltre l'aspetto fisico, voler possedere la mente e il corpo. Riflettici.


 
Guarda, come ha detto MK io la badilata la darei a lui... ma tu non hai idea di quanto spesso... però al di là di tutto io e lui (glielo dico sempre) abbiamo... un cervello in due, che detta così non è tanto bella, ma quello che voglio dire è che spesso la pensiamo allo stesso modo, siamo d'accordo su moltissime cose e tante volte ci capita di sapere già quello che l'altro sta pensando e per me questo vale più di tutto!!!


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo perché mettere in mezzo la rivalità partendo da una domanda diversa.
> la bellezza è la solita arma a doppio taglio . da una parte ti da la sicurezza e la serenità per affrontare completamente a tuo agio la vita,
> dall'altra parte il rischio è che la sicurezza si trasformi in arroganza e non lasci spazio al bisogno di progredire interiormente.
> cosa necessaria per l'arrivo dell'inevitabile declino.


Certo, ma era per spiegare l'importanza dell'aspetto fisico per noi donne.


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ammazza il tuo ragazzo è un piccolo principe
> 
> anche per lui ci sarà di meglio no?


 

.... non è il mio ragazzo... il mio (ex) ragazzo (da 5 giorni) mi diceva sempre che avevo il fisico che in una donna aveva sempre cercato, io non gli ho mai creduto e ti devo dire che apprezzo molto di più l'onestà dell'altro.


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> .... non è il mio ragazzo... il mio (ex) ragazzo (da 5 giorni) mi diceva sempre che avevo il fisico che in una donna aveva sempre cercato, io non gli ho mai creduto e ti devo dire che apprezzo molto di più l'onestà dell'altro.



cioè ora stai con uno che ti dice che sei bruttina ma è lo stesso?


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

e poi quanto una personalità basata sul fisico possa gestire appunto l'avanzare dell'età?


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io se amo la mia donna è la più bella stupenda del mondo
> 
> bella dentro, fuori, è unica
> 
> ...


 
Io mi guardo allo specchio, lo so da sola che in giro c'è di meglio... come posso spiegarti il valore che ha per me una persona che ha il coraggio di dirmelo? Poi il fatto che lui mi desidera non è in discussione, lo sento da sola! E lui desiderando me non vuole solo una scopata ma c'è dell'altro!


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Io mi guardo allo specchio, lo so da sola che in giro c'è di meglio... come posso spiegarti il valore che ha per me una persona che ha il coraggio di dirmelo? Poi il fatto che lui mi desidera non è in discussione, lo sento da sola! E lui desiderando me non vuole solo una scopata ma c'è dell'altro!


Sì però non mi piace quello che ti dice... non lo farà perchè è geloso?


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> cioè ora stai con uno che ti dice che sei bruttina ma è lo stesso?


 
Che palle... ma come li rigiri tu i discorsi... 
1 io NON sto con nessuno
2 frequento un amico a cui piace la mia compagnia non solo per mostrarmi in giro ma anche per discutere di un miliardo di cose con me
3 io NON sono bruttina... ho la mia ciccia che con tanta fatica e tanti gelati sono riuscita a guadagnarmi!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì però non mi piace quello che ti dice... non lo farà perchè è geloso?


 
Geloso di che scusa?


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Geloso di che scusa?


Di te... Abbassa la tua autostima così ...


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Di te... Abbassa la tua autostima così ...


 
Ce ne vogliono per abbassare la mia autostima... sono un Leone  

	
	
		
		
	


	




No, non credo... non ne avrebbe bisogno.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ce ne vogliono per abbassare la mia autostima... *sono un Leone*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





















  bel segno...


----------



## Old geisha (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Che palle... ma come li rigiri tu i discorsi...
> 1 io NON sto con nessuno
> 2 frequento un amico a cui piace la mia compagnia non solo per mostrarmi in giro ma anche per discutere di un miliardo di cose con me
> 3 io NON sono bruttina... ho la mia ciccia che con tanta fatica e tanti gelati sono riuscita a guadagnarmi!!!


replico a questo ..... ma ti volevo rispondere in generale.
forse mi sono spegata male io, ma vedi a me se il mio uomo mi dice tesoro il tuo culo non è bello ..... che ti devo dire sono obiettiva lo so' da sola ce ne ho di specchi a casa ..... a valanghe, ma se mi dice fisicamente non sei perfetta ma amo la tua imperfezione perchè c'è altro ....... io sono felice. perchè mi ha accettato per quella che sono e perchè mi apprezza oltre il fisico, gli piace la mia testa, il mio cuore, e questo lo vedo molto piu' importante di un culetto piccolo e non bellino , inteso?


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Che palle... ma come li rigiri tu i discorsi...
> 1 io NON sto con nessuno
> 2 frequento un amico a cui piace la mia compagnia non solo per mostrarmi in giro ma anche per discutere di un miliardo di cose con me
> 3 io NON sono bruttina... ho la mia ciccia che con tanta fatica e tanti gelati sono riuscita a guadagnarmi!!!



io non giro niente magari spiegati meglio....


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e poi quanto una personalità basata sul fisico possa gestire appunto l'avanzare dell'età?


è una contraddizione in termini: una personalità non può reggersi su doti fisiche.si spera che l'età abbia portato anche esperienze e arricchimenti di vario genere.per quanto riguarda il puro aspetto estetico, invece,
basta arrivare alla consapevolezza della giusta misura delle cose e dell'armonia di ogni età.
se pretendi a quaranta le caratteristiche della ventenne perdi in partenza ma se hai avuto rispetto e cura del tuo corpo e non azzardi patetici confronti e non diventi la caricatura di te stessa...
puoi sentirti molto seducente per parecchio tempo.


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una contraddizione in termini: una personalità non può reggersi su doti fisiche.si spera che l'età abbia portato anche esperienze e arricchimenti di vario genere.per quanto riguarda il puro aspetto estetico, invece,
> basta arrivare alla consapevolezza della giusta misura delle cose e dell'armonia di ogni età.
> se pretendi a quaranta le caratteristiche della ventenne perdi in partenza ma se hai avuto rispetto e cura del tuo corpo e non azzardi patetici confronti e non diventi la caricatura di te stessa...
> puoi sentirti molto seducente per parecchio tempo.



eppure ne esistono di persone che puntano solo a quello!


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> replico a questo ..... ma ti volevo rispondere in generale.
> forse mi sono spegata male io, ma vedi a me se il mio uomo mi dice tesoro il tuo culo non è bello ..... che ti devo dire sono obiettiva lo so' da sola ce ne ho di specchi a casa ..... a valanghe, ma se mi dice fisicamente non sei perfetta ma amo la tua imperfezione perchè c'è altro ....... io sono felice. perchè mi ha accettato per quella che sono e perchè mi apprezza oltre il fisico, gli piace la mia testa, il mio cuore, e questo lo vedo molto piu' importante di un culetto piccolo e non bellino , inteso?


 
Avevo capito, è il discorso che è stato fatto a me... lui mi ha detto che io gli piaccio nel mio insieme, mi desidera in tutto, non solo per l'aspetto fisico, che per lui un'altra come me è impossibile trovarla... a me in fondo questo discorso è piaciuto perchè l'ho trovato molto più sincero di tanti altri.


----------



## Old geisha (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> eppure ne esistono di persone che puntano solo a quello!


concordo ma sono stonate....... e te ne accorgi.
minerva ha detto una cosa giustissima ovvero trovare l'armonia ad ogni età.
l'armonia si trova dentro se stessi e si trasmette.
alla fine il nostro corpo è solo un guscio e niente di piu'.


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> eppure ne esistono di persone che puntano solo a quello!


Probabilemente non hanno altro su cui puntare...


----------



## Old geisha (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Avevo capito, è il discorso che è stato fatto a me... lui mi ha detto che io gli piaccio nel mio insieme, mi desidera in tutto, non solo per l'aspetto fisico, che per lui un'altra come me è impossibile trovarla... a me in fondo questo discorso è piaciuto perchè l'ho trovato molto più sincero di tanti altri.


almeno è stato sincero.


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

Comunque secondo me una persona bella dentro, simpatica, allegra, solare, intelligente... la devi vedere per forza anche bella fuori, anche se non porta una 42 di vita e una quarta di reggiseno... vi porto l'esempio di una ragazza che conosco che ha proprio un fisico del genere, sempre vestita benissimo, super truccata, seno esagerato e sempre in vista... è antipatica da morire e se la guardi bene le trovi sicuramente un'infinità di difetti... e vi assicuro che non lo dico da donna per gelosia o invidia, ma sono i commenti anche dei miei amici maschi.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> incide più sulla pscihe delle donne o degli uomini?
> 
> tutti dal chirurgo plastico?
> 
> *quanto la bellezza incide sulla vostra bellezza interiore*?


 
io sono stata vittima quest'anno di uno tsunami, al proposito.

Francamente me ne infischio!!!!


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io sono stata vittima quest'anno di uno tsunami, al proposito.
> 
> Francamente me ne infischio!!!!


 quando si passano certe tempeste si comprende veramente che le priorità della vita sono ben altre.


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Comunque secondo me una persona bella dentro, simpatica, allegra, solare, intelligente... la devi vedere per forza anche bella fuori, anche se non porta una 42 di vita e una quarta di reggiseno... vi porto l'esempio di una ragazza che conosco che ha proprio un fisico del genere, sempre vestita benissimo, super truccata, seno esagerato e sempre in vista... è antipatica da morire e se la guardi bene le trovi sicuramente un'infinità di difetti... e vi assicuro che non lo dico da donna per gelosia o invidia, ma sono i commenti anche dei miei amici maschi.



però....la guardano e la desiderano


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando si passano certe tempeste si comprende veramente che le priorità della vita sono ben altre.


 
esatto!!!!


----------



## Old geisha (31 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando si passano certe tempeste si comprende veramente che le priorità della vita sono ben altre.


ma guarda oggi mi sento in linea con il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io sono stata vittima quest'anno di uno tsunami, al proposito.
> 
> Francamente me ne infischio!!!!



si ma cosa è più difficile

dare ad altro la priorità perchè implica una profondità ed una saggezza e soprattutto un lavoro 

oppure ascoltare lo specchio e basta?

insomma chi vive meglio, più leggero?


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> però....la guardano e la desiderano


 
Ok... ci scopano e la riportano a casa, perchè se provano ad intavolare un discorso la prendono a badilate


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ok... ci scopano e la riportano a casa, perchè se provano ad intavolare un discorso la prendono a badilate



molti uomini NON vogliono la donna che parli....

è il livello medio che vedo


----------



## Old geisha (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ok... ci scopano e la riportano a casa, perchè se provano ad intavolare un discorso la prendono a badilate


non l'ho scritto ...... l'ho pensato ma mi son frenata ........


----------



## Old geisha (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> molti uomini NON vogliono la donna che parli....
> 
> è il livello medio che vedo


tu frequenti giri contorti....... gli uomini cercano le donne mute perchè se le scopano meglio e perchè non li sminuiscono.
ovvio se non mi reputo una cima esco con uno ad un livello inferiore a me.........


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> molti uomini NON vogliono la donna che parli....
> 
> è il livello medio che vedo


 
Infatti... si diceva in un film (Cruel intentions mi sembra) "dopo aver fatto sesso si sta zitti..." può anche andare bene, non dico di no, ma che durata può avere una cosa così?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si ma cosa è più difficile
> 
> dare ad altro la priorità perchè implica una profondità ed una saggezza e soprattutto un lavoro
> 
> ...


 
la leggerezza è il Nirvana, mica roba da ridere!!!

La leggerezza è anche pesare le cose importanti...e quelle che lo sono meno. Accettare il tempo che passa, accettare le ferite interiori ed esteriori, e comunque sorridere alla vita e incavolarsi quando è il momento!

C'è  una divertente favola sufi, che ben mette in luce l'ironia orientale: tutti chiedevono al Maestro come sfuggire alla tigre mangiauomini, chi voleva alzare fossati, chi riunirsi in preghiera, chi andare a caccia della tigre, etc.

E il maestro: C'E' LA TIGRE !!!!! SCAPPATE!!!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Non è l'intelligenza che spaventa gli uomini.


----------



## Old geisha (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io sono stata vittima quest'anno di uno tsunami, al proposito.
> 
> Francamente me ne infischio!!!!


ohhh forse riesco a quotarti......

Tu sei così bella dentro che è impresa ardua notare il fuori.


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> tu frequenti giri contorti....... gli uomini cercano le donne mute perchè se le scopano meglio e perchè non li sminuiscono.
> ovvio se non mi reputo una cima esco con uno ad un livello inferiore a me.........


 
No, guarda... già divido il mio cervello con questo mio amico, se ora facciamo in tre diventa troppo difficile la questione.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oggi la pensiamo esattamente uguale!!!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

ue' non è che il fuori faccia così schifo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













a parte gli scherzi, mi fai arrossire!!!


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> tu frequenti giri contorti....... gli uomini cercano le donne mute perchè se le scopano meglio e perchè non li sminuiscono.
> ovvio se non mi reputo una cima esco con uno ad un livello inferiore a me.........



io non frequento donne cosi anche perchè  non sono l'uomo prototipo per loro (auto, soldi e *****tto) anzi me ne frego
ma non diciamo corbellerie se entra una bella ragazza in un locale, gli uomini in generale ci si fiondano comunque  altro che giri contorti 

	
	
		
		
	


	






l'uomo ha un'attrazione visiva è un dato di fatto


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Ale, l'hai visto Beautiful Mind?


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Infatti... si diceva in un film (Cruel intentions mi sembra) "dopo aver fatto sesso si sta zitti..." può anche andare bene, non dico di no, ma che durata può avere una cosa così?



dura il tempo che serve

poi in caso per parlare si trova il cane, il gatto o l'amante bruttina ma sensibile


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ale, l'hai visto Beautiful Mind?



si gran film! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ao ma non mi dici nulla?


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io non frequento donne cosi anche perchè non sono l'uomo prototipo per loro (auto, soldi e *****tto) anzi me ne frego
> ma non diciamo corbellerie se entra una bella ragazza in un locale, gli uomini in generale ci si fiondano comunque altro che giri contorti
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma ok, scusa... se in un bar mi si presenta Brad Pitt anche io mi ci fionderei... poi magari mi va bene e con lui ci si riesce anche a parlare, o invece è una testa di C. e dopo una notte di sesso sfrenato lo liquido con un "arrivederci e grazie".... però alla notte di sesso sfrenato non dico di sicuro no


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

appunto la valente aspetto fisico conta eccome anche in un rapporto anzi noi poveri sciocchi, crediamo che avere una bella dona gratifichi il nostro ego quindi figurati, ed oggi più che mai che la vecchiaia è tabù.


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> L’altra sera alla domanda “ma io ti piaccio o no?” mi sono sentita rispondere quanto segue:
> “*Fisicamente ce n’è di meglio*, ma come testa sei perfetta… se trovo una fisicamente meglio di te sono sicuro che come prova a parlare la prenderei a badilate…”
> Allora io ho risposto, “ok, ne sono convinta… ma io con uno che non mi attrae fisicamente non riuscirei mai a fare del sesso… chi ti obbliga te a farlo con me?”. Risposta “con te è tutto un insieme di cose…” questa non l’ho capita molto bene… fatto sta che ora sono a dieta perché un po’ mi sento una merda, un po’ mi fa piacere che la mia fine non sarà a causa di una badilata!


.....Un tantino di tatto no?


----------



## Old Sintesi (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> quanto la bellezza incide sulla vostra bellezza interiore?


Io negli ultimi 16 mesi ho perso 22 Kg. Ora porto una 48 di taglia; ero arrivato alla 58. Sono alto 178 cm e peso 72 Kg. Ho semplicemente cambiato regime alimentare. Meno carboidrati, più verdure. Distribuzione regolare delle portate tra pranzo e cena. Adesso posso portare vestiti ed abiti sfiancati che prima - oggettivamente - non mi stavano bene. Devo essere sincero? Mi sento meglio adesso perchè mi piaccio di più allo specchio. E' una questione di autostima: sono orgoglioso del risultato.
Oltre all'aspetto fisico contano anche le qualità interiori, questo è fuor di dubbio. Tutte le amiche mi definiscono un ragazzo straordinario: premuroso, gentile, altruista... Lo diceva perfino la mia ex pochi minuti prima di darmi il ben servito!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bellezza interiore ed esteriore dovrebbero fondersi tra loro. Poi dipende da cosa uno vuole offrire e da cosa cerca l'altro. Non credo ai luoghi comuni: bello e stupido; brutto ed intelligente.
Comunque, dal mio punto di vista, oggi ci sono molti più uomini narcisisti rispetto a qualche anno fa. 

Sul tema, ricordo e cito una battuta di Natalino Balasso (comico che ha lavorato a Zelig): "Alle donne piace l'uomo che le sa far ridere".... "E allora come mai preferiscono George Clooney a me?".


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> .....Un tantino di tatto no?


 
Era un discorso crudo... senza filtri... vabbè, per chi non conosce il nostro rapporto è difficile da capire.


----------



## Old evergreen (31 Ottobre 2008)

me piace la patata....cioe' con donne belle nn e' detto che poi nn faccia fiasco...ma ci sono donne che nn so...funziono alla grande...ormai ho capito che comanda "LUI"...
e nn sbaglia mai!!!!


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> .... non è il mio ragazzo... il mio (ex) ragazzo (da 5 giorni) *mi diceva sempre che avevo il fisico che in una donna aveva sempre cercato*, io non gli ho mai creduto e ti devo dire che apprezzo molto di più l'onestà dell'altro.


 
Scusa ma magari lo pensava davvero!Anche a me non piace in toto il mio fisico ma il mio ragazzo stravede per ogni minima parte. Noi donne siamo sempre molto critiche con noi stesse.


----------



## Old Sintesi (31 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> me piace la patata....cioe' con donne belle nn e' detto che poi nn faccia fiasco...ma ci sono donne che nn so...funziono alla grande...ormai ho capito che comanda "LUI"...


Lui è un paragnosta...


----------



## ranatan (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> incide più sulla pscihe delle donne o degli uomini?
> 
> tutti dal chirurgo plastico?
> 
> quanto la bellezza incide sulla vostra bellezza interiore?


Credo che la bellezza esteriore ti faccia sentire più sicuro di te e spesso aiuti anche nei rapporti interpersonali. Ma più che la bellezza oggettiva è il come ci si reputa, il piacersi o meno.
A me è successo così...lo scoprirmi un giorno bella e non più cessetto come ero da ragazzina mi ha cambiato il carattere e la vita


----------



## Old belledejour (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Comunque secondo me una persona bella dentro, simpatica, allegra, solare, intelligente... la devi vedere per forza anche bella fuori, anche se non porta una 42 di vita e una quarta di reggiseno... vi porto l'esempio di una ragazza che conosco che ha proprio un fisico del genere, sempre vestita benissimo, super truccata, seno esagerato e sempre in vista... è antipatica da morire e se la guardi bene le trovi sicuramente un'infinità di difetti... e vi assicuro che non lo dico da donna per gelosia o invidia, ma sono i commenti anche dei miei amici maschi.


La bellezza non conta appunto, conta la seduzione, la femminilità il sex appeal!


----------



## Old belledejour (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> L’altra sera alla domanda “ma io ti piaccio o no?” mi sono sentita rispondere quanto segue:
> “Fisicamente ce n’è di meglio, ma come testa sei perfetta… se trovo una fisicamente meglio di te sono sicuro che come prova a parlare la prenderei a badilate…”
> Allora io ho risposto, “ok, ne sono convinta… ma io con uno che non mi attrae fisicamente non riuscirei mai a fare del sesso… chi ti obbliga te a farlo con me?”. Risposta “con te è tutto un insieme di cose…” questa non l’ho capita molto bene… fatto sta che ora sono a dieta perché un po’ mi sento una merda, un po’ mi fa piacere che la mia fine non sarà a causa di una badilata!


Ma te l'ha detta il tuo fidanzato sta frase?? ( mi son persa)

Altro che dieta, se il mio uomo mi dicesse qualcosa del genere sveglierebbe la serpe che è in me!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma te l'ha detta il tuo fidanzato sta frase?? ( mi son persa)
> 
> Altro che dieta, se il mio uomo mi dicesse qualcosa del genere sveglierebbe la serpe che è in me!!!


 
No me l'ha detta un, anzi IL, mio amico... certo così di primo acchitto non mi ha fatto piacere...


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2008)

più che altro è una frase stupida: c'è sempre di meglio o di peggio


----------



## Old belledejour (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> No me l'ha detta un, anzi IL, mio amico... certo così di primo acchitto non mi ha fatto piacere...



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh amico! 
Chi disprezza... ihihihihi


----------



## Old belledejour (31 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro è una frase stupida: c'è sempre di meglio o di peggio


una frase poco galante, poco educata.. non è che ci sia da valutarla.


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro è una frase stupida: c'è sempre di meglio o di peggio


 
Ci sto, sono d'accordissimo... quindi non me la prendo...
Ecchecivoletefà, sono innamorata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... finchè non mi prenderà a badilate....


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> una frase poco galante, poco educata.. non è che ci sia da valutarla.


 














Comunque, io ho fatto una domanda diretta e lui mi ha risposto anche meglio di come mi aspettassi....
Nonostante come già detto io sia del Leone, ogni tanto la mia autostima vacilla, soprattutto parlando di aspetto fisico (non sempre eh...) qundi ad una domanda diretta come la mia, conoscendolo e sapendo che anche lui con me è estremamente sempre diretto avrei potuto aspettarmi anche un "non mi piaci ma per qualche serata clandestina intanto mi accontento"
Quando voglio buttarmi giù lo faccio proprio alla grande!


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> incide più sulla pscihe delle donne o degli uomini?
> 
> tutti dal chirurgo plastico?
> 
> quanto la bellezza incide sulla vostra bellezza interiore?



http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8706

Scusa Ale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma e' un argomento da postare in Confessionale?

Perche ti ostini? ... pensi/credi che se lo posti in altra sezione nessuno ti legge?


MAH!​


----------



## Old belledejour (31 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Comunque, io ho fatto una domanda diretta e lui mi ha risposto anche meglio di come mi aspettassi....
> Nonostante come già detto io sia del Leone, ogni tanto la mia autostima vacilla, soprattutto parlando di aspetto fisico (non sempre eh...) qundi ad una domanda diretta come la mia, conoscendolo e sapendo che anche lui con me è estremamente sempre diretto avrei potuto aspettarmi anche un "non mi piaci ma per qualche serata clandestina intanto mi accontento"
> Quando voglio buttarmi giù lo faccio proprio alla grande!


Meglio l'autostima del leone, che il veleno dello scorpione. Riferito a lui ovviamente!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (31 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Meglio l'autostima del leone, che il veleno dello scorpione. Riferito a lui ovviamente!!


 















No ti prego...... capisco che lo scorpione che intendi tu non è quello zodiacale, ma il mio ex ragazzo compie gli anni oggi (scorpione) mentre lui è l'ultimo giorno della bilancia, qundi magari un po' di veleno ce l'ha... però non giudicatelo male, forse si è espresso galantemente, ma in un discorso così delicato comunque uno si esprima può benissimo essere frainteso, infatti siamo stati un'infinità a parlarne perchè c'erano da entrambi moltissime pause per cercare le parole giuste in modo da non offenderci a vicenda.... secondo me questo argomento meritava di essere affrontato in un modo così crudo, senza giri di parole.


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8706
> 
> Scusa Ale
> 
> ...



oh mado e dove deve andare su libero? che ne so io..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sei pedante eh


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Meglio l'autostima del leone, che il veleno dello scorpione. Riferito a lui ovviamente!!


bhè ragazzi, lui certo non è stato gentleman ma se si fa una domanda diretta ci si aspetta una risposta altrettanto diretta o un' ipocrita bugia?
Io cerco di evitarmele certe domande se non voglio incazarmi..perchè io mi sarei imbestialita come un toro


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2008)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> bhè ragazzi, lui certo non è stato gentleman ma se si fa una domanda diretta ci si aspetta una risposta altrettanto diretta o un' ipocrita bugia?
> Io cerco di evitarmele certe domande se non voglio incazarmi..perchè io mi sarei imbestialita come un toro


Io rincaro la dose.... la bellezza non conta, conta il fascino ect... e appena si é postata la foto di Coco Chanel qualcuno ricorda i commnenti?
Io credo che noi abbiamo nel primo incontro ottico le nostre valutazioni estetiche, poi ci sono quelle del rapporto/confronto, ed ancora quello della valutazione dello spessore, del fascino e della mpersonalità di una persona, ma stante l'attuale distorsione di valutazione estetica... la ballezza é un passe... la diffderenza la fa solo il motivo per cui la si usa.
Ma trovo abbastanza fasullo negare che un aspetto avvenente, intrigante e che cattura e che deriva da un bell'aspetto non sia "pagante ed appagante"!!!
La faccenda dell'età é collaterale e non c'entra con bellezza ma con la capacità di mantenerla e di evitare, come tante donne e qualche uomo, il ridicolo estetico.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si gran film!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho postato un sacco!!!!

Comunque in Beautiful Mind veniva illustrata la teoria del perché certi uomini puntano a quella "mediana" invece che alla piu' bella...!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Ah intendi il consulto?!

Scusa, di corsa anche oggi...

Pero' ridimmi l'ora, in mp please!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> .... non è il mio ragazzo... il mio (ex) ragazzo (da 5 giorni) mi diceva sempre che avevo il fisico che in una donna aveva sempre cercato, io non gli ho mai creduto e ti devo dire che apprezzo molto di più l'onestà dell'altro.





ASTRA ha detto:


> Io mi guardo allo specchio, lo so da sola che in giro c'è di meglio... come posso spiegarti il valore che ha per me una persona che ha il coraggio di dirmelo? Poi il fatto che lui mi desidera non è in discussione, lo sento da sola! E lui desiderando me non vuole solo una scopata ma c'è dell'altro!


 Stai scherzando? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non credi a uno che ti dice che gli piaci e apprezzi quel cafone?????????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stai scherzando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se non altro il cafone sei sicura che non menta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque dai, non le ha detto "sei un cesso" e se sono <amici> un motivo ci sarà.

io, non vorrei sembrare la voce fuori dal coro, non capisco perché chiedere una cosa del genere, specie se poi non si accetta propriamente di buon grado la risposta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non altro il cafone sei sicura che non menta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In un modo o in un altro son discorsi che si fanno.
Io credo che quando una persona piace ...piace ...e si accettano presunte imperfezioni che magari costituiscono proprio la particolarità di quella persona.
Del resto molto spesso qui  si è affrontato il discorso dei tipi fisici di uomini che piacciono o delle donne che piacciono ed è risultato evidente che i gusti sono vari. 
Ci sono caratteristiche che si vuol credere che siano universalmente gradite come l'altezza o la magrezza e che invece non lo sono per tutti.
Non capisco davvero perché un uomo che ti sceglie ti debba dire una cosa così sgradevole e perché una dovrebbe sentirsi gratificata dal sentirsi dire che è piacevole conversare con lei come se lui fosse la perfezione con il potere di giudicarla sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Oltretutto è pure l'amante! E' un vero cafone e fa capire chiaramente ad Astra che dovrebbe mollarlo subito e ...se ne trovi una meglio!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un modo o in un altro son discorsi che si fanno.
> Io credo che quando una persona piace ...piace ...e si accettano presunte imperfezioni che magari costituiscono proprio la particolarità di quella persona.
> Del resto molto spesso qui si è affrontato il discorso dei tipi fisici di uomini che piacciono o delle donne che piacciono ed è risultato evidente che i gusti sono vari.
> Ci sono caratteristiche che si vuol credere che siano universalmente gradite come l'altezza o la magrezza e che invece non lo sono per tutti.
> ...


Non è l'amante (quello è ex a quanto dice astra) ...questo è solo un amico che le piaciucca.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Notte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è l'amante (quello è ex a quanto dice astra) ...questo è solo un amico che le piaciucca....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Insomma ha detto chiaramente che vanno a letto ...poi se ci sono gradualità diverse di amanti e un numero vario ..mi sono persa qualche cosa...


----------

